# Background Help



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Any ideas Piranha lovers????

I have black gravel just haven't cleaned it yet...

My first tank..! And that's no sea shell just a rock


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

You can purchase backgrounds at the pet store and all you do is tape them to the back of the tank. Or you can look in our DIY section and I am sure you will find threads that show ppl painting the back of their tanks and or using automotive tint too.

Personally I like a black background


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

O ok. Attach a pic of your tank


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I used black limo tint for mine. Here is a pic of my 125G









I also posted a pic in the DIY section http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187542-my-125g/page__p__2452523__hl__ksls__fromsearch__1#entry2452523


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

#Nice

Is the tint giving off that blue or the light?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats lighting.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Weird, says your from michigan and I see those little signs at my LFS. Thought they were made only in store from a place called Oceans and Seas. Possibly your LFS also? If it's not too "creepy" we could go to the same LFS. Small world if so, heh.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I Had a Mirror cut for my tank, I like how it looks makes the tank look deeper add bigger then it is, Has a clean look to it.


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

That's exactly where I shop ...

Didn't think about the mirror


----------

